# Trioplan 100/2.8 Substitute?



## JumboShrimp (Feb 22, 2016)

The new Trioplan is WAY out of my price range, so wondering if there is a more affordable lens with similar characteristics. Anyone?


----------



## NWPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

yes, same maker: orestor 135mm - not as strong soap-bubble bokeh effect
http://vintage-camera-lenses.com/meyer-optik-gorlitz-orestor-2-8-135/

read on this link bellow:
http://www.4photos.de/test/Soap-Bubble-Bokeh-Lenses.html


----------

